

WikiLeaks is not a country. MasterCard is not a country. - FSecurePal
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/innovation/12/09/wikileaks.cyber.attacks/index.html

======
jdp23
Some useful sanity. And a couple of good quotes:

"War isn't just nameless attacks between parties that are not nation-states to
begin with," said Mikko Hypponen, chief research officer at F-Secure.
"WikiLeaks is not a country. MasterCard is not a country."

And Bruce Schneier: "War. W-A-R. It's a big word," Schneier said. "How could
this be a cyber war? It's certainly a cyber attack, right? It's certainly
politically motivated. But this stuff has been going on for a couple of
decades now. Do you mean there have been thousands of wars that haven't been
noticed?"

